# DISH 722 Hard Drive Failure



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

This morning, before heading to work, I tried to watch my DISH 722k. It displayed Hard Drive Failure. I left for work and anticipated a text from my wife telling me that we had a problem. However, I received no such text and I checked through my Slingbox and things seem to be fine for the moment. I assume that means my Hard Drive is getting ready to crash. Have others had the phenomenon and, if so, how long after the first message did it take for your receiver to fail?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not a 722... but years ago I had a 501 DVR where the hard drive failed. I think it was slow to startup a few days, but otherwise no real warning once it failed that day I saw the message on the screen. I don't remember any intermittent problems before the failure.

On a computer, however, I did have a hard drive start to fail a couple of times. In each instance it began by taking longer to access (presumably errors and retries that I wasn't seeing under the covers) and then I started to lose random files. Once that happened I knew the drive was a goner and was able to salvage some things before I lost everything.

IF your DVR is behaving in this manner and you're lucky enough to still have some access, it'd be good to at least try to archive anything important to an EHD in preparation for needing to swap out the receiver at some point.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Excellent reminder. Thank you!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If you don't already have it sign up for the Protection Plan to get a free replacement.


----------

